# Mixing together many libraries and sell them as a "thousend players at once" library is a fraud!



## germancomponist (Apr 5, 2016)

Mixing together many libraries and sell them as a "thousend players at once" library is a fraud!


----------



## SterlingArcher (Apr 5, 2016)

It certainly is. Could you provide a bit more information?.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 5, 2016)

It also probably sounds like butt.


----------



## Dean (Apr 6, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Mixing together many libraries and sell them as a "thousend players at once" library is a fraud!




Howard Johnson is right!


----------



## SterlingArcher (Apr 6, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Mixing together many libraries and sell them as a "thousend players at once" library is a fraud!



Now who can argue with that? I think we’re all indebted to Germancomponist for clearly stating what needed to be said. I’m particularly glad that these lovely forum members were here today to hear that speech. Not only was it authentic frontier gibberish, it expressed a courage little seen in this day and age.”


----------



## Dean (Apr 6, 2016)

SterlingArcher said:


> Now who can argue with that? I think we’re all indebted to Germancomponist for clearly stating what needed to be said. I’m particularly glad that these lovely forum members were here today to hear that speech. Not only was it authentic frontier gibberish, it expressed a courage little seen in this day and age.”



REVEREND!!!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 6, 2016)

Gunther moves in mysterious ways.

What's happening Gunther my friend?


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 6, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Gunther moves in mysterious ways.
> 
> What's happening Gunther my friend?


Someone told me a bad story and showed me some examples ... . I do not know if this is true or not, but if, then I have no words.


----------



## Guffy (Apr 7, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Someone told me a bad story and showed me some examples ... . I do not know if this is true or not, but if, then I have no words.


Go on..


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 7, 2016)

It's like with Panama, you have evidence and publish it, name and shame, or you don't, anything else is for octogenarians sitting at the beach smoking a joint


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah, smoking a joint then .... . I will not name the company! Find it out by yourself!


----------



## dannthr (Apr 7, 2016)

Fugdup said:


> Go on..



How can one go on if they have no words?


----------



## erica-grace (Apr 7, 2016)

Does this company happen to start with a number?

BTW - it's ok, to mix recordings of orchestras and create a sample library out of those recordings - as long as those recordings are your own. Are you, Gunther, saying that this is not the case? That this company used other people's recordings?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 8, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Yeah, smoking a joint then .... . I will not name the company! Find it out by yourself!



Gunther! I've told you about smoking joints before!


----------



## muk (Apr 9, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Mixing together many libraries and sell them as a "thousend players at once" library is a fraud!



It's not, unless the company claimed that all of the players have been recorded together, which it doesn't explicitly as far as I can see. *If* the library in question was indeed constructed through layering instead of recording those huge ensembles - which is not at all established - then you could argue that the advertising is misleading. Still doesn't make it a fraud. In the end just go with what your ears tell you about the demos, not the marketing descriptions.

As an aside, have you seen the mascara advertising on tv with Kate Perry? The one claiming that it'll give you incredibly long and bulky lashes? Kate Perry certainly has them in that tv spot. But there is a very small disclaimer in the bottom corner, reading: 'Kate Perry is wearing artificial eyelashes in this tv spot'. Tells you all you have to know about today's marketing.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 9, 2016)

Gosh. Now I'm disillusioned. All eyelashes have become suspect.


----------



## muk (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry for that NYC.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 10, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> Gosh. Now I'm disillusioned. All eyelashes have become suspect.


Look in the mirror, LOOK IN THE MIRROR! Are those YOUR eyelashes? Really? How did they get so long and luscious? 

Time to get to the bottom of your lashes and meet your enemy eye to eye! Question EVERYTHING, you cannot trust your own eyelashes any more than you can trust Katy Perry's!


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 10, 2016)

I'll have you know that MY long and luscious eyelashes are COMPLETELY natural. So THERE.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 10, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> I'll have you know that MY long and luscious eyelashes are COMPLETELY natural. So THERE.



Maybe you _were _born with it...


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 10, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Yeah, smoking a joint then .... . I will not name the company! Find it out by yourself!



Well, then it is just useless gossip.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 11, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> Well, then it is just useless gossip.


Yes I know, it was not wice to post this ... .


----------



## owenave (Apr 18, 2016)

lol well darn I read through 2 pages of post and didn't get even any good clues at this mystery


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 18, 2016)

8 4 9 15! Right Gunther?


----------



## dannthr (Apr 18, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Yes I know, it was not wice to post this ... .


Honestly can't tell if you meant to say "wise" or "nice." 

D:


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 18, 2016)

Two words in one, smile! It wasn't wise and nice!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 21, 2016)

So where can I buy this library? It sounds like it will fit into what I need right now. I got $500 to spend on new sounds. PM me a link. Thanks.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Oct 21, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> Gosh. Now I'm disillusioned. All eyelashes have become suspect.


What about unibrows?


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 22, 2016)

That's not a unibrow-it's a bushy moustache that lost its way.


----------

